# Japanese-made CGI WW2 aircraft documentaries



## goldmaster11 (Jan 8, 2016)

Has anyone been watching these videos with Japanese names on their titles? I've seen the one with the 343 Kokutai. This is also one of my favorites:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QIJeNkyyNk_


----------



## at6 (Jan 8, 2016)

Very interesting video. Scenario is possible if the Kikka had made into combat.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2016)

at6 said:


> Very interesting video. Scenario is possible if the Kikka had made into combat.


I find it interesting in the video that some of the jets were the Kikka yet others looked like the KI-201...neither of which were intended to be armed with the German R4M rockets.

The KI-201 was to be a close copy of the Me262, the Kikka was similar to the Me262, but there were distinct differences (smaller, straighter wings, angular fuselage, etc)


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool choice! 

Muneo Hosaka (54) is one of the best CGI creators in my country I respect but not necessarily familiar with making movie like another CGI "movie" master Masaru Tochibayashi (51) but a greedy publisher has asked Muneo to challenge movies in Masaru's style.


----------



## goldmaster11 (Jan 10, 2016)

I've even heard that someone was even inspired by the 343 Kokutai CGI documentary to make his own Battle of Britain CGI documentary trailer 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR-1DrIGlJQ_

I've watched several more of them too, including one in which J7W Shidens intercept B-29's and dogfight with Mustangs. There was also one on the sinking on Prince of Wales. I don't know who made most of them, though.


----------

